# Watch Out Microsoft,The 3DS has Harnessed the Power of the #Cloud



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 7, 2014)

Sooooo yeah, Dragon Quest X is coming to the 3DS on September 4th for 3800 yen. 
Players on 3DS will be able to play with the other platforms (PC, Wii U, Wii) 

Doesnt require having a copy of the console version to access on the 3DS like with Smartphones.






It's also using cloud technology for the 3DS so there's no hardware limitations


----------



## Enclave (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh look, another game we won't get.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 8, 2014)

Well hey at least it looks nice 




(HIlarious that western fans get sooo salty lol)


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh you never know man. Dragon Quest may be more popular in Japan, but it does have a fanbase overseas.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2014)

Count me among the salt


----------



## Naruto (Jul 8, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> It's also using cloud technology for the 3DS so there's no hardware limitations



Hahahaha


----------



## lathia (Jul 8, 2014)

My sodium levels.... To be fair I didn't play the DS one because I didn't have time. I should probably visit that one soon.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 9, 2014)

I seriously don't understand why anyone is salty over this crap. This is literally every garbage asian mmo released in the last 10 years with a coat of dragon quest.

But then again what do I know, I thought 9 was meh and everyone treated it like the greatest entry in the series to date.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 9, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I seriously don't understand why anyone is salty over this crap. This is literally every garbage asian mmo released in the last 10 years with a coat of dragon quest.



Still better than people being salty over VITA's porn-loli games (that's like 60-70% of the handheld's library) being censored during localization process.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 9, 2014)

Naruto said:


> But then again what do I know, I thought 9 was meh and everyone treated it like the greatest entry in the series to date.



9 was good but it was nowhere even close to the best in the series.  Personally I believe that honour goes to 5, though 7 is a strong contender.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 14, 2014)

3DS streaming graphx too stronk

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw460Vdr-YY[/youtube]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 14, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Still better than people being salty over VITA's porn-loli games (that's like 60-70% of the handheld's library) being censored during localization process.



Just like every 3DS game that also gets censored when it's localized. Because the outrage over FE: Awakening was fucking hilarious. 

Censorship is still shitty though, no matter the context.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 14, 2014)

Geeeez I want this game so badly.

@Naruto

DQ8 / DQ5

forever the besto games in the series.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 15, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just like every 3DS game that also gets censored when it's localized. Because the outrage over FE: Awakening was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Censorship is still shitty though, no matter the context.



Fire Emblem Censored? No they made fire emblem more lewd in America. 

Europe and Japan are used to their Tits and Ass


----------



## Nordstrom (Jul 15, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Still better than people being salty over VITA's porn-loli games (that's like 60-70% of the handheld's library) being censored during localization process.



Blame NIS, Koei, Broccoli, GungHo Online Entertainmen, IDEA FACTORY and AKSYS... Specially them, whose repertoire is chock full of Otome games or "Armagus overload!" all over the place.


----------

